# My very first project ever



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

Before this the only experience building something were my RC foam planes. 

I wanted to build this shelf / key hanger. I live at an apartment so no shop:thumbdown:. I made the second room a big mess. Cutting with a coping saw the "X" patterns on the side, cutting wood with a cordless saw. Since I don't have a router for fancy joints I used a drill and bamboo skewers / glue to hold everything together. I used my dremel to carve wood out the back for the keyhole hanger hardware. 

Two coats of black paint and 2 coats of water based polyurethane. 

Any comments will be much appreciated. That is the only way to improve (and I watch a few FIY network shows).:thumbsup:

I used that pattern because it kinda matches my dinning set:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

wow, very nice work with a limited shop and tools. i love the inventiveness of using 'bamboo skewer joinery'


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks, you would be surprised how strong the bamboo skewers are. I drilled 3 holes per board, spread glue on the skewer and went tight into the hole and the cut flush with the coping saw and sanded. This is really close picture so you can tell where the first skewer is but you can't really see the other 2. On the first picture you can't see the bamboo joints at all.


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cool! I don't see anything that needs improving. You did great for your first woodworking project and no work shop on top of that.

The skewers idea is cool too, I never thought of that.

I watch DIY, Norm( New Yankee), and a show called woodworks with David Marks who does some cool carving, veneer and wild finishes.

Good luck with your future woodworking projects.


----------



## krazyness (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a great way to start. Nice use of limited tools.

Rob


----------



## CVGCOM (Jan 7, 2009)

the paint and poly look well applied and the work is done well...let alone the fact that you live in an apartment...heck thats better than some things that come out of a shop!


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey man great job! My first project ever was a shelf with key pegs that I made in 7th grade wood class. The thing is like 6 inches long at the most with 1/4 dowels for keys. I think my mom still has it even though it looks freakin' horrid. Anyway, I'm super impressed with the use of limited tools and innovation with the skewers.

However....in the future I would put the shelf on top of the 2 side "brackets" for support rather than in between. Your shelf won't be holding much weight so it's perfect for what you made it for..

Again, great innovation and keep working hard!


----------

